# 13" Beetle Stage 2 APR Downpipe



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I'm heading down to the h2o show to have the APR Downpipe installed in my beetle. I'm excited but a tad bit concerned. 

Many other Manufactures that produce a Downpipe for our cars include a set of O2 Sensor Spacers to avoid a Cel. When I inquired about this to APR they explained that they have a software override that would eliminate the issue. 

However that doesn't work here in NY as If take the Car in it would fail to be "ready" during an emissions inspection. However they did say with the purchase of the downpipe they'll upgrade me to stage 2 for free to take full advantage of the downpipe. Thought that was pretty nice.

I guess I was a bit disappointed that one of the biggest companies wouldn't include something so small for their customers. Anyway I did find out that one of the companies that makes the O2 Sensor spacers will be there at the show and I'll pick them up prior to installation and as an added plus APR stated they would pop in the spacers which I thought was pretty nice of them.

I'll let you know how it goes! I'm also planning to keep the stock exhaust as I don't really want a change in sound just some more ponies. 

PS: any other turbo beetle owners who have done this care to chime in with their opinions on the APR stage 2 and the down pipe?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Buy yourself some spacers. I've never seen any companies sell the spacers for o2 sensors with their downpipes directly. Pretty sure that would be illegal as they have to sell the catless systems as "track only." Ans if you're on the track you wouldn't have to bother with passing emissions lol.

As for the tsi with a catless dp I've found very few people who have been able to get it to work with spacers. The tsi is very touchy when it comes to emissions. My one friend has 3 spacers on his o2 sensor to pass. I still haven't gotten mine to work so I'm throwing a race cat back into the system soon to hopefully get it to work with one spacer.


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

I have the USP downpipe and when ordering you can have the spacer included with it. Mine is also the catless, non resonated downpipe and I don't, and haven't gotten any check engine lights or anything. Not that others haven't.... but just from my experience, however I am still stock tuned.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

It's been months since I had the HPA tune replace my APR Stage II, which was a nightmare
for me. The HPA tune was coordinated with their K04 and they inserted NO inserts for me to
have no CEL problems of any kind. I still have my APR 3" downpipe and a Borla 'cat back
exhaust in the car. When HPA guaranteed me that I would be able to pass NY inspection without
any inserts, using just their superior tune, they were true to their word. Had it done at their
Motorsport Division located at VW of Linden, N.J. and couldn't be more satisfied. For the record,
Linden did find that I had the tiniest amount of air escaping from the fitting at the front of my
downpipe, which wasn't evident until a tiny amount of black soot worked its way from under the
clamp to the pipe itself and was able to be seen. Have since sealed up the pipe and am thinking
about doing another dyno run since the tiny air seepage could very well have been present when
I did the dyno runs in the past. My best run was 273whp and 322tq but the graph went suddenly
'south' with a drastic dip that, at the time, had everyone scratching their head as to why? May
wait until HPA gets back to me with confirmation that the TSI upgrades their working on, consisting
of an intake manifold, injectors, and cams, should be coming through their pipeline soon.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Appreciate the feedback. I hope it works out. All I was hoping for was a bit more power without getting that ricey sound as well as being able to pass NY state inspection. Well see if I can get that accomplished. 

I'll keep you guys posted after it's done. Maybe any of you going to h2o I'll see you there!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Vwguy026 said:


> I'm heading down to the h2o show to have the APR Downpipe installed in my beetle. I'm excited but a tad bit concerned.
> 
> Many other Manufactures that produce a Downpipe for our cars include a set of O2 Sensor Spacers to avoid a Cel. When I inquired about this to APR they explained that they have a software override that would eliminate the issue.
> 
> ...


The software upgrade from Stage 1 to Stage 2 is always FREE. It's really not that much of an upgrade but more of an adjustment to compensate for the larger downpipe and free flowing exhaust.
Spacers are not really necessary and may even interfere with the APR tune but they should know best on that subject. Besides there isn't any difference in the rear emissions if you use O2 spacers or not.
So if they use an exhaust sniffer in your state rather than just an electronic emissions test than you are screwed either way. I have had my APR downpipe and Stage 2 "upgrade" for about 6 months and I also kept the stock cat back because I don't want the ricer type sound or anything much louder than stock. The downpipe doesn't sound much louder than stock and you can hear it more when you first start it up and the engine is cold. Once you get going it quiets down a bit and is barely noticeable compared to the stock downpipe. Overall the performance has increased but mostly on the upper end. Low end I don't think has changed. Some say that you will loose a bit of low end power as a trade off for the increase in the upper range but personally I don't feel that I lost any low end at all.
Car pulls strong in all gears and I am happy with the upgrade. Just don't expect any huge increase like when you switched from stock to APR Stage 1. That isn't going to happen. The tune is more of an adjustment tune rather than a performance tune. It's more to tell the computer to not throw a cell for the added exhaust flow and the free flow cat. The "Performance" comes mostly from the downpipe not the tune. 

Good Luck and I am sure you will like the APR downpipe. It's a bit more expensive but it is a high quality piece and will serve you well for years to come.

PS: The APR downpipe comes with a Free Flow Cat and so far I haven't seen any CEL being thrown and I don't have any spacers installed.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The software overide that APR supplies won't be worth 'diddly' if you, or the next person you
sell your car to in a state with tough emission controls like N.Y., attempts to get the vehicle
inspected at a standard inspection shop. If they try to pass inspection at a local N.Y. State repair
shop, it ain't going to happen unless you switch back to your OEM downpipe. That's the beauty
of the HPA' tune, for even with APR's 3" downpipe and a high performance cat back exhaust, 
the car will pass inspection without having to trick the ECU with spacers. It should be noted that
HPA recommends using the stock intake, since all aftermarket ones they've tried using, and
especially APR's Carbonio Intake, generate too much turbulence for the finicky TSI fitted cars.
They recommend the K&N 'drop in ' filter insert, which will last much longer and keep out more
contaminates than the 'paper' OEM one. I believe the K&N is rated for 50,000 miles before needing
to be re-oiled, or replaced if you're afraid of using too much oil in the cleaning/prep process. Too
much oil could affect the sensitive MAF sensor in our cars.


----------

